# Adult dog treats for pups



## Joolsnluca (Dec 31, 2012)

Any advice on how old a puppy has to be to safely have adult dog chews and treats? Luca had lots of Christmas treats bought but they are not specifically for puppies. She tried a chewy roll at Christmas and it made her sick. The puppy treats say on them 3 to 6 months so should I assume the normal ones are 6 months onwards? She is now 5 months. :confused1:


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

I ignore the age limit on treats for the most part and just gave appropriate sized ones to my pup. Just be aware that too many different treats too quickly could upset a pups stomach


----------



## Joolsnluca (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes this does sound sensible. I have tried her on some more interesting puppy treats, they are moist meaty bites (Pets at Home) but she has thrown up again! I am wonderering if I have a pup with a delecate tummy? She has been on all dry biscuit from birth (Royal Canine). My old Lab could eat ANYTHING with no ill effect!


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Why not use bits of sausage, cheese or chicken...all normal foods.

Also remember that you should reduce meals to compensate, otherwise they may react negatively to too much food


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

i used the same treats for daniel (chiweenie) as i use on the adult dogs mainly natures menu since he was 10 weeks old  but gave slightly less food if he had too many treats he also got the same hard chews (paddywack, bulls pizzles etc) he's now 10 months old


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

I to ignore the adult/puppy rule when it comes to both food and treats. If it were my puppy i'd just use treats of a good quality that are either natural as possible, or those that do not contain any colours or nasties and preferably with a high meat content (No derivatives) and definately NOT pedigree/bakers or similar brands of a very poor quality. I also avoid rawhide like the plague and use cows ears, stagbars, tripe sticks and pizzle instead as chews. I also do not feed bones sold in shops (Raw only)

Natures Menu treats are great, and the Fishmongers or Fish4Dogs treats. The james wellbeloved/wainwrights treat range, especially the wainwrights freeze dried chicken and duck pieces and pets at home also do little sausage bites which are great.


----------



## Joolsnluca (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes Luca loves the sausage bites...they suit her well! Thanks.:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

I ignore age limit and just make sure the treats are low fat and adjust the main meals accordingly - Fish4Dogs - Food for Dogs, Dog Nutrition, Diet for Dogs


----------

